# Odd downloads on computer



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2015)

For years I only used Internet Explorer on my computer.  I started having too many issues with pages locking up, especially when visiting sites with a lot of images or videos.  Often during a video, the computer would show an IE error and lock up.

Anyway, I added google chrome as a second browser.  Since I've had it, I get notices from my antivirus, telling me that files are new, not many users, but approved.  Is chrome downloading files to my computer without my direction?  So far this hasn't caused any problems that I'm aware of...but I don't like it.  Never had it with IE browser.

The one today was pepflashplayer.dll.  Does anyone here use google chrome, and have these 'downloads' happening??


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 6, 2015)

Hate to tell you this SB, but there are files downloaded to your computer without your approval. Unfortunately........welcome to the "computer age". And, BTW, sometimes anti-virus programs can't/don't catch them. I've had that happen before and wound up with a Trojan/Virus that I had to have taken out.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 6, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> For years I only used Internet Explorer on my computer.  I started having too many issues with pages locking up, especially when visiting sites with a lot of images or videos.  Often during a video, the computer would show an IE error and lock up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went through them all starting in '96.  I now use Firefox exclusively.  It has many add-ons and apps that I find useful too.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 6, 2015)

At times, at my Opening Screen, I will have a box that says something about an Adobe Update. I do have an Adobe software, but kept deleting the update. Sure glad that I didn't hit the "yes" because I found out, thru some online research, that it's definitely not necessarily update. It could hurt my computer if I do say "yes". I also get a "pop-up" about checking out my computer for problems and one for making my computer run faster. I delete these as well.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 6, 2015)

I use chrome, I don't allow things to download without my permission, if my pc starts acting weird, I check task master to see what's running, I also check my services.msc and shut down automatic downloading files if they are on.  along with that I will run my anti-malware to do a sweep to check for spyware of whatever kinks lurking.  So far my system has run 100 times better since switching from IE to Chrome.  

Also, I have adblock plus on my pc, which blocks a lot of unnecessary stuff from getting onto your pc.  Chrome does offer various options to prevent them from stalking, I mean tracking too much of your surfing style, but, you have to spend time tweaking things as you would for most browser systems.  They are a noisy bee though, but, for the most part, I like them way better than IE.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input and advice, much appreciated.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 6, 2015)

When I still had my Win 7 HP before installing Linux I was helping a neighbor clean his machine. He had downloaded apps from CNET, supposedly safe site but allows 3rd party software to install theirs during the setup phase of your chosen app. He had installed many unnecessary, redundant or harmful spy/malware from them. I removed most of the offenders I could find but some were so embedded you couldn't remove them through the normal methods or channels. 


I researched and found that I could only remove some of the real offensive ones by using a spyware/malware removal app and paying for it. I ended up purchasing SpyHunter4/RegHunter for $69. It gave me rights to load it on my wife's and my machine. Running it on his I found 1,600 threats with SpyHunter and 254 problems with RegHunter, my wife claims she never allows anything to install but I found over 1,100 threats on hers and found over 650 on mine (mine was only 4 months old). 


I started to run it regularly (once a week) over the next few months I only found problems with RegHunter and registry errors, which were common but no spy/malware threats were noted after that because SpyHunter runs in the background 24/7. I would recommend the purchase of it for anyone who doesn't want everybody to monitor their surfing. You can download and run the free version but when you need to fix/remove the offenders then you have to pony up the registration fee. 


I increased the speed of my boot up time from 1 min 35 secs to under 55 secs. Linux still boots faster. RegHunter runs in less than 5 minutes but SpyHunter takes upwards of 3 hours to run. To answer the question about the browser choices I use Chromium (Linux version of Chrome) for general browsing, FireFox for financial and privacy and Opera for Facebook all are locked down through the settings, I run Bleachbit when finishing for the day, it cleans up the cache, history, trash and cookies on all three browsers. I believe a little paranoia is a good thing. The wife still refuses to let me install Linux because her favorite games only run on Win.​


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2015)

It's not a bad thing SB....have a read here.. but you can disable it if you wish

https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1148005?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Mike (Feb 6, 2015)

I treied Chrome a long time ago, but it did somthing
that I didn't like and can't remember what it was, but
I got rid of it.

Mozilla FireFox is the one for me, I have IE as sometimes
microsoft require it to be used when visiting their sites,
I also have Opera for a back-up.

Here is a comparison site for all popular browsers, Chrome
is regarded as 2nd best.

here

Mike.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 6, 2015)

Mike, that's weird that you had a problem using chrome with the microsoft website, I visit it all the time through chrome.  I think it just depends on the individual, some people like hate any or the other of the various browsers including Mozilla FireFox along with Chrome depending where you read up on them.  I have my issues with chrome every now and again, but, so far, it's served me well, I just found IE way more of a nuisance, plus I have an antiquated windows system that IE would have been the worst for me to keep using.  I don't plan on upgrading till I buy a new pc, which won't be anytime soon.


----------



## Mike (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi April,

I didn't have a problem visiting Microsoft with Chrome,
I use IE for that, the problem was something else, I 
think that it tried to  share my contacts between Google,
and my main Email, plus my facebook friends, I can't really
remember, but it was enough for me to not want it on my
machine.

I think that Chrome is the browser on my phone, where it
gives me no problems, I just don't want it on my PC.

Mike.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello Mike, Yes, Chrome can be intrusive that way, you have to sometimes shut off some features.  If not for my old widows system, I might would look into FireFox again, but, for now, I'm ok with spanking chrome's hand when they get too carried away.  Thanks for explaining about your experience with Crome and the Microsoft site.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 6, 2015)

I won't have anything to do with Google!! FireFox for me..


----------



## Don M. (Feb 6, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> For years I only used Internet Explorer on my computer.  I started having too many issues with pages locking up, especially when visiting sites with a lot of images or videos.  Often during a video, the computer would show an IE error and lock up.
> 
> Anyway, I added google chrome as a second browser.  Since I've had it, I get notices from my antivirus, telling me that files are new, not many users, but approved.  Is chrome downloading files to my computer without my direction?  So far this hasn't caused any problems that I'm aware of...but I don't like it.  Never had it with IE browser.
> 
> ...



There is a ridiculous amount of nonsense floating around the Internet...on All Browsers...and most people are Not aware of it.  I use all 3 of the most common browsers...IE, FireFox, and Chrome...for various things...some work better on specific applications than the others.  In addition to Avast Anti-Virus, I also run Spybot to catch Malware that might slip past the Anti-virus.  Then, in order to stop the "Tracking" I run Blur, and ABP to stop the popup ads.  Those who don't take extra precautions beyond that which came with their computer are just leaving themselves open to Identity Theft, etc.


----------



## Mike (Feb 6, 2015)

April, I still use XP Pro an have no problems with Firefox, it
is an excellent browser in my opinion.

Somebody told me about another one, Duckduckgo.com
it soesn't track your history for one thing, but I don't
know how good it is because I never tried it.

Mike.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Feb 9, 2015)

UGH!!! I Hate IE! FireFox is GREAT!  I had had it with Microsoft! And Windows crap.... My computer has Google Chrome and my antivirus always says I have a critical update in Google Chrome that I have to do myself .  WHAT???????????????????????  I really  really cannot stand this anymore. And SeaBreeze  do not click on many things that say update....do updates yourself..... because I did get a TROJAN and they charged me 500 bucks to fix this  thing and it is not an old computer! It is only maybe a year old!
I am heading more and more towards a Mac!


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Feb 9, 2015)

absolutely right Don. That is what I was told sometimes your "brand new pc comes with a virus" What a bunch of bull. I can't stand it.  lol


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Feb 9, 2015)

*No one is safe*

No one is safe if you use a computer now a days ....... heck when they said hackers  got into hospital files and the government thing and they can get to you through your web cam I said whoa! I have a patch over my cam eye and I  don't do anymore than I have to! Lol lol sad isn't it?   They had on a news station once  they were going to be bugging new appliances and we will never know it. If that is true I will just keep fixin' my ones.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 9, 2015)

lovemylittleboy said:


> No one is safe if you use a computer now a days ....... heck when they said hackers  got into hospital files and the government thing and they can get to you through your web cam I said whoa! I have a patch over my cam eye and I  don't do anymore than I have to! Lol lol sad isn't it?   They had on a news station once  they were going to be bugging new appliances and we will never know it. If that is true I will just keep fixin' my ones.



Computers that are not properly protected can cause a person a lot of trouble.  But with advancing technology, and the "Internet of Things" rapidly approaching, even things like these new "smart TV's", and many of the cars, can be hacked.  Samsung is already warning people that some of its new TV's with "voice recognition" can capture private conversations, and transmit that information.  Then, many of our newer cars, with things like OnStar, can be hacked, and it is just a question of time before some idiot causes a horrific wreck by taking control of someone's vehicle while it is traveling on the highway.

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/samsung-privacy-policy-watch-smart-tv/story?id=28829387

http://www.wired.com/2014/08/car-hacking-chart/

Technology is great....but it opens any number of new ways for the criminals to take advantage of people.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 9, 2015)

Linux is designed to be secure by default, is free(think freedom) and is infinitely configurable.  Tons of free open source software available.

i used to spend a lot of time fixing Windows, now I spend a lot of time enjoying Linux.  distrowatch.com


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah big Brother is watching in more ways than one. Sickening world we live in.


----------

